# Puppy Run?



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is a fun event for dogs that are not yet ready for Started. No points can be earned.

From the HRC site:
*PUPPY CLASS:​*​​​​An optional Puppy test (not licensed) may be run for young/inexperienced dogs. Non-Licensed events shall not delay the Licensed events. It is encouraged that you have a Puppy test as this a good way for new members and very young dogs to participate and win a ribbon. There are no written guidelinesfor a Puppy Test; however, the Field Representative or other knowledgeable person can give you simple guidelines.​


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So is there an age limit? Could I bring an older dog?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I think it is generally intended for younger puppies. Best thing to do is email or phone the event secretary and ask how it works for their club. Since it is unofficial it can vary from club to club.


----------

